# stress bars



## wildpedro (Oct 11, 2010)

i am looking for stress bars for my 2008 automatic Rabbit plz help


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Stress bars? This isn't 2.5 specific, so I suggest you go to the mkv forums. 

But neuspeed and abd both offer such things.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

or this is nightshift :sly:


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

> or this is nightshift


 LOL!!! :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> or this is nightshift :sly:


 could be


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

dont waste your money. i have one and it didnt really change my ride quality plus it eats up trunk space. ecs sent me one on accident its for a mkiv jetta or something. rather have something like this that would make a difference. 

http://www.unibrace.com/frameset.html


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

dmgraz said:


> dont waste your money. i have one and it didnt really change my ride quality plus it eats up trunk space. ecs sent me one on accident its for a mkiv jetta or something. rather have something like this that would make a difference.
> 
> http://www.unibrace.com/frameset.html


 that sure does help btw(unibrace) cheap too. ur makes the same type deal but double the amounted cost, plus ub looks cool. :thumbup: i have a red one( im talking under car ub)


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't need one at all!
Unless you are building a track car...

The firewall is the brace for the mk5 strut towers are behind it. 
The car is plenty stiff

Wasting your money? Go ahead

Real results? Rear sway bar by h&r


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Don't need one at all!
> Unless you are building a track car...
> 
> The firewall is the brace for the mk5 strut towers are behind it.
> ...


 i have sway bars, and the unib undercar anywayz made a night/day difference in the way the car felt in cornering. the one tht goes behing the seat, dont know if that stiffins the chassis, as thats what the rear seat is for... but than again the rear seat is not one solid piece so maybe the brace does help. theyre cheap tho


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

The under brace is do able but any others seem like a waste imo


----------

